# **New to these forums**



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, im new to these forums, ive been a member of the bodybuilding.com forums for a few months. Im introducing mysrlf and have one question. I currently have a cold, so should i not workout this week? That is what ive been doing cause i dont want to stress my CNS while im sick

-VH


----------



## Mista (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome to IM. I usually workout when sick, obviously energy levels are bad but I still try.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about stressing your CNS because of a common cold.  If you're not too bad off, workout.  Oh, and take Airborne.  It was recommended to be recently and did wonders for me.

And welcome to IM!


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies. I havent gotten sick since i started working out cause i take vit c, so i wansnt sure. do these forums have a rep system like the bb.com ones do?

-VH


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

There's no rep system here.  

But rest assured, you'll never be below BigDyl on the pecking order.


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's no rep system here.
> 
> But rest assured, you'll never be below BigDyl on the pecking order.


whos BigDyl


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

If you stick around, you'll find out and get to laugh about the comment.


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you stick around, you'll find out and get to laugh about the comment.


will do, i assume he's a really bad troll

-VH


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

Not really.  He's just the usual victim here at IM.


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Not really.  He's just the usual victim here at IM.


o, haha, any particular reason why?

-VH


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

It's a long story.  Stick around and find out.


----------



## vanhalen984 (Oct 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's a long story.  Stick around and find out.


u got it

-VH


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2007)

vanhalen984 welcome to IM!


----------

